# Unidentified Serra from TFD



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

So there are quite a few people on here now who got one of the unidentified serras from TFD. If you do have one, post up some current pics and lets see if we cant get it nailed down as to what they are. From my previous post it was the concensus that it was a rhom, but with 3-4 more people having them now there will be lots more pics to compare and see what the concensus is this time around.

Here is my guy:

Full body shot:









Tail and anal fin:









Head shot:









Full body shot again:









Just a cool lookin pic of his head:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rhom and judging by the looks of it the location is probably venezuela


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

here is a quick shot of mine, i can get more detailed pics if necessary. but mine too came from TFD from a brazil shipment and is 6".


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

First one looks like a rhom to me as well. That last picture looks more like a member of the compressus group. If you could get some better flank pics it would help.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

looks liek a rhom


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> First one looks like a rhom to me as well. That last picture looks more like a member of the compressus group. If you could get some better flank pics it would help.


will take some pics tonight.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

very nice fishes guys.. both kinda looks like rhom but second one is more of a compressus type..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pauli believe yours is rhom also and has an extremely high back!!!!!!!! the first pic does look like it could be a compressus or altuvei but your second pic look rhom to me.

very very high back for a rhom of its size IMO


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

theriz: Rhom

Pauls: Compressus, maybe rhom. Can you get closer pics so we can look for bars?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i enlarged pauls pic and i didnt see any bars. its very hard to even see the spots because of the size of the fish the spots are starting to fade out. at least thats whati gather from the pic.

i still think pauls is a rhom also


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

These guys are all supposed to be the same according to TFD, they all came in the same shipment from the same guy. But then again that guy didnt know what they were and neither did TFD... they all just looked similar to one another.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this was another close up pic i took yesterday


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i'll post mine sometime this week.


----------



## jameson_43 (Feb 12, 2006)

I ran across this on aquascape, noticed many similarities. Could the Unid Serra be a Medinai Piranhas? Like the one shown below.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i thought medinai too. but then i think medinai only come from venezuela and mine came from brazil. also the eye color is a dead giveaway. mine has red eyes while the medinai has yellow or clear eyes.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> i thought medinai too. but then i think medinai only come from venezuela and mine came from brazil. also the eye color is a dead giveaway. mine has red eyes while the medinai has yellow or clear eyes.


I agree... mines eyes are almost turning construction cone orange which is really cool looking. I know mine has changed in color a lot over the past few weeks, so just wait till yours gets darker and looks cooler and cooler everytime you see him. Mine is still stuck on the hand feeding though... eating around half a tail of shrimp every other day right now.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

100% NOT medinai

they are both rhoms still no matter what IMO


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello

first one- serrasalmus rhombeus-rio tocantis
second one-serrasalmus sanchezi- it has a red belly

best regards
marko
www.aquariumwild.com


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

aquariumwild said:


> Hello
> 
> first one- serrasalmus rhombeus-rio tocantis
> second one-serrasalmus sanchezi- it has a red belly
> ...


I don't think having a red belly is good enough to ID a piranha. There are lots of types of piranhas with red bellies.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Hello
> 
> first one- serrasalmus rhombeus-rio tocantis
> second one-serrasalmus sanchezi- it has a red belly
> ...


I don't think having a red belly is good enough to ID a piranha. There are lots of types of piranhas with red bellies.
[/quote]










both rhoms still.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Just out of curiousity why do you say sanchezi, I dont doubt that you are probably right, just wondering what made you say that over rhom like everyone else. Thanks!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Reasonable question. S. rhombeus does not have a body pattern like that fish. See sanchezi holotype here.

The other photo is a good representative to S. sanchezi regarding head shape, even at its "angle shot". Though I was not able to see the belly serrae on one of the photos, its bit more evident on the photo I cleaned up.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you for the clarification!

I will have to try to get some better shots of him to see his belly scutes.. I had tried previously and not seen them which is why I didnt think it was a S. Sanchezi.. will have to try again one day though and see if I cant see them.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i thnk that was the unidentified one, at least wut rizman said.




























or it could be this one...

so ur sayin itz a sanchezi? then it might be the first 3 pics that are the unidentified i guess. o yea, and the guyana rhom looks so much better than the pics i have posted above. it appears to look like a gold rhom rhight now? itz got intense yellow, maybe from the shrimp/

fins are also all completely healed now, these were pics of them when i first recieved them, about 3 weeks now.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Your first three pics are the what is now being called sanchezi and the last three are the black guyana


----------



## jameson_43 (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got one of the UNID's from TFD as well yesterday. I'll be posting some pics up. He's very beautiful.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i dont thnk it would be a sanchezi, mines got a terminal band, u might not see it real well, but now that mines healed, it shows it clear

i'll try and post new pics soon. but i need my sis' camera


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> i dont thnk it would be a sanchezi, mines got a terminal band, u might not see it real well, but now that mines healed, it shows it clear
> 
> i'll try and post new pics soon. but i need my sis' camera


i looked up brazilian piranha species and sanchezi does not come up. and these guys are from brazil.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> i dont thnk it would be a sanchezi, mines got a terminal band, u might not see it real well, but now that mines healed, it shows it clear
> 
> i'll try and post new pics soon. but i need my sis' camera


i looked up brazilian piranha species and sanchezi does not come up. and these guys are from brazil.
[/quote]

it is a rhom.
sanchezi=peru if he is SURE its from brazil it isnt a sanchezi.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whatsthedeal said:


> i dont thnk it would be a sanchezi, mines got a terminal band, u might not see it real well, but now that mines healed, it shows it clear
> 
> i'll try and post new pics soon. but i need my sis' camera


i looked up brazilian piranha species and sanchezi does not come up. and these guys are from brazil.
[/quote]

it is a rhom.
sanchezi=peru if he is SURE its from brazil it isnt a sanchezi.
[/quote]
yeah the wholesaler knew for a fact they were from brazil.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> i dont thnk it would be a sanchezi, mines got a terminal band, u might not see it real well, but now that mines healed, it shows it clear
> 
> i'll try and post new pics soon. but i need my sis' camera


i looked up brazilian piranha species and sanchezi does not come up. and these guys are from brazil.
[/quote]

it is a rhom.
sanchezi=peru if he is SURE its from brazil it isnt a sanchezi.
[/quote]
yeah the wholesaler knew for a fact they were from brazil.
[/quote]

Than its not a sanchezi. end of story on that.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah the wholesaler knew for a fact they were from brazil.
[/quote]

I agree, I was told the same thing, from Brazil. Time will tell though... if he gets over 6" which is what he is right now, he isnt a sanchezi most likely since it says 6" or so is their max size.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Paul said:


> i dont thnk it would be a sanchezi, mines got a terminal band, u might not see it real well, but now that mines healed, it shows it clear
> 
> i'll try and post new pics soon. but i need my sis' camera


i looked up brazilian piranha species and sanchezi does not come up. and these guys are from brazil.
[/quote]

it is a rhom.
sanchezi=peru if he is SURE its from brazil it isnt a sanchezi.
[/quote]
yeah the wholesaler knew for a fact they were from brazil.
[/quote]

yea... he told me that too.

im guessin a brazilian rhom and gonna call it that untill there is further evidence.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mine is already 6", so i will monitor growth beyond that over the next few years.


----------

